# Question For App Devs



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, if you have recently played the popular Nyan Cat Lost In Space game on iOS, you know it's a lot of fun, and doesnt deserve to be only on iOS.
The game originates from here: http://mylostgames.com/play/nyan_cat_lost_in_space where the developer includes a downloadable flash file of his game.

My question is, could a android developer port this to android? I believe you could make some money here


----------

